# Tappan Lake lodging



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Any info on local lodging? Would like to get as close to the dam area as possible. I know of New Philly and the ones off 77 and 36. Anything closer?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

cjbrown said:


> Any info on local lodging? Would like to get as close to the dam area as possible. I know of New Philly and the ones off 77 and 36. Anything closer?


they have small sleeper cabins at the park camp erea 4....have been empty every weekend last 3 weeks.......12 miles to uville motels from the dam...also some in cadiz i think


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Was looking at the Best Western in Uhville, thanks for info.


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

If you want to get as close to dam as possible I'd either get a place at the campground or one of the cabins. Theres also a little hotel right before the dam, on the left. Not sure what the name of it is, but I could probably get some info for ya if you wanted


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

my dad and i were their fishing this weekend and slept in a camper cabin at the park only $30 a night but its about a 25 min drive to the main lake boat ramp (on a very hilly and curvy rd) looked around for a hotel but couldnt find one so were going to stay in one next weekend for the wowc tourny.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

The hotel is just before the Tappen Lake Dam sign on Rt 250 coming from Urichsville. It sits up off the road and has a log cabin type theme. There is hardly anyone who stays there so I'm sure there is vacancys. I own the 2 houses directly across from the dam and we may be renting the smaller house out in the future when we get done remodeling. But the hotel is only about 1 1/4 miles from the boat launch and 500 yards from the Dam.


----------

